
WithoutABox vs. FilmFreeway: How AMZN used patents to dominate indie film distro - mmaunder
https://www.indiewire.com/2018/10/film-festival-submission-filmfreeway-withoutabox-amazon-1202014229/
======
mmaunder
Just posting this as a follow-up. This is a 2018 article, but what surprised
me is (at least according to the article) how Amazon used the threat of patent
litigation to defend their market position with WithoutABox.

It really leaves a bad taste in my mouth and does a fine job of illustrating
how patents can stifle innovation and create monopolies.

